# Aqueon Betta Bow 2.5 or similar?



## BettaFins (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm still thinking about upgrading our betta from his small bowl in hopes that he will happier, healthier, and require slightly less daily maintenance.

I was thinking of starting with empty 2.5 gal tank like this ( http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164156&lmdn=Product+Type ) and adding equipment to it, but then I realized that I'm probably better off just getting a small kit and adding a small heater.

I'm most interested in the Aqueon Mini Bow ( http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436 ) or the Betta Bow 2.5 ( http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11100218 ), which I assume is the same tank plus a divider. I like that they include a top and light and filter.

Does anyone have experience with these types of tanks? How are they? I'm worried about the filter creating too much current. Some reviews say it's too strong and others say it's fine. Are there any good alternatives?

Also, will having a filter in a tank this small (2.5 gal) really help and reduce the amount of water changing needed? Thanks!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The level of maintenance for the 2.5g tanks is no different than that for a small bowl. You still need to do equivalent water changes and clean everything. The main issue is that unless the tank is big enough for YOU to be able to support a nitrogen cycle, you won't actually reduce the maintenance at all.

For $25.00 at walmart you can get a 5gal with hood and filter. You can slow the filter down by wrapping a dense sponge around the output AND cutting a hole in a sponge to put over the intake. They use a standard size filter card.
Add a heater, Like a $15.00 penn plax Cascade 5-10 and you've got a complete aquarium waiting for cycling, fish and decorations.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the 2.5 gallon..I love it..._and hate it_...:lol: I love it because it is a nice small size,doesn't take up much space..and it is cute because it looks like a normal tank..It only holds right at 2 gallons though...I also had to make a makeshift filter cover...The filter is an opentop and the light sits really close to it..I kept having problems with algae taking over my filter media...After I made the cover though it was fine.I did 2 50% water changes weekly on my 2.5 minibow. 

The 5 gallon hawkeye is a really good deal though.I wish I would have went with the 5 gallon hawkeye kit instead of the minibow.I now only use my minibow as a quarantine tank. I put my one guy in a 3 gallon critter keeper..It is not as nice looking on the outside.. but my fish is quite happy in 3 gallons...and I like it because it is boxy like a standard tank..easier to "aquascape"...:lol:
critter keeper:









here is a link to the hawkeye 5:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, I would go with the Hawkeye 5


----------



## BettaFins (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.



Littlebittyfish said:


> I have the 2.5 gallon..I love it..._and hate it_...:lol: I love it because it is a nice small size,doesn't take up much space..and it is cute because it looks like a normal tank..It only holds right at 2 gallons though...I also had to make a makeshift filter cover...The filter is an opentop and the light sits really close to it..I kept having problems with algae taking over my filter media...After I made the cover though it was fine.I did 2 50% water changes weekly on my 2.5 minibow.


Size is a little bit of an issue, which does make the 2.5 attractive. I assume you had no fish or ammonia problems with a 50% twice a week change schedule?

That being said, the larger Hawkeye at Walmart looks quite nice too and a very good price. I'll have to look into it more. I notice they also have a 5 gal rectangle glass "Tetra" brand kit for just a bit more money on the web site.



Littlebittyfish said:


>


I think I see a heater there in the back- Do you have a filter also in this one?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Get a 5G starter kit, it's much easier to care for after the first month because of the cycle.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

BettaFins said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the glass 5 gallon tetra tank from walmart. I personally love that tank.It comes with a marineland filter..which was really strong..I had to baffle it pretty well with a thick sponge..but it kept my water nice and clean.The tank photo in my profile with the cat statue and my orange veiltail Cleo..That is the tetra 5 gallon.

I don't have a filter in my 3 gallon critter keeper for the moment..I plan on getting one eventually..I will probably be getting a tetra wisper for it..Right now It is filterless because my fish is missing half his back fin..Didn't want to stress him out to much.


----------

